# What shirts are you using???



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello i was wondering what brand of shirts everyone was using. i see alot of Bella i would like to get some names and compare pricing. trying to find a happy medium with pricing and quality if that makes sense


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Manny, this is the $64,000 question as they used to say......this is one of the hardest parts of all of this, imo.

I am currently using Bellas, LA T's, and Hanes Silver. Those are in order from most fitted to least. But the Hanes Silver have been discontinued, so I'm searching for a replacement not-very-fitted style for that. I'm always changing what I want to offer......there is no perfect tee for everyone, I've learned that!! Good luck!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Yeah. I just wanted to see if there wa a norm. Like Gildan for men shirts. I gues I will be ordering a few different kind of shirts to test out


----------



## foot print (Jun 2, 2010)

The Gildan 2000 is my go to t-shirt.. I offer many others but the Gildan 2000 is fits the bill pricing and quality.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm with you in the gildan 2000 but when it come to womens I'm lost


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> Yeah. I just wanted to see if there wa a norm. Like Gildan for men shirts. I gues I will be ordering a few different kind of shirts to test out


Norm? Ha! Yea right! I like LA T's the best for a regular non fitted shirt but it's a 2 day ship for me unless I go with Jiffyshirts.com. I usually pickup Gildan 2000L and Anvil 978 locally from TSC or Alpha/Broder. Favorite fitted is the Bella 8701.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

ill have to check out the Bella 8701.


----------



## goincrazy (Nov 1, 2010)

Gildan 2000 in mens and womens are what I keep in stock for quick jobs/last minute requests.


----------



## PKshirts (Sep 13, 2011)

i really like Bella t-shirts. and the 8701 is especially nice since it has a longer length.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok arw the Bellas ribbed?? And how is it to apply rhinestones to a ribbed tank??


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I think it depends on how thick the ribbing is. I did an American Apparal ribbed tank once and had to redo it because once my customer put it on it looked awful. The Bella has a soft mini rib knit. I've done a ton of 8780 tanks for myself and my customers.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks trying to learn from other mistakes befor I make the same one. I'm sure I'm in for plenty but if I can cut some off now it would be nice for me and my wife lol


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use the Next Level 6610 and 6210 the most, followed by Next Level 3900, Bella 8701 and 6405.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I wish I could get Next Level in one business day. Unfortunately, I'm in Texas and all the places that offer it are at least a 2 day delivery. There was a vendor at ISS Fort Worth that said they'll be offering it in January (I think) as a next day to Texas but I can't remember who it was.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The OP is in Southern CA so Next Level from Bodek And Rhodes or direct from NL would be 1 day.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Which tanks are you using for rhinestones? I have heard to stay away from ribbed but most of them are ribbed. I have an order for navy blue tanks but am having a hard time finding them....any suggestions?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> Which tanks are you using for rhinestones? I have heard to stay away from ribbed but most of them are ribbed. I have an order for navy blue tanks but am having a hard time finding them....any suggestions?


Use the Bella 1080. They're all ribbed but what you want to look for is 1x1 instead of 2x1 if you don't want the ribbed look.

However, you can still put stones on the 2x1 ribbed tanks with no problems.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie!!
I greatly appreciate it, I have been looking through websites and books most of the day. 

I have heard Bella runs small, do you know if these run one size smaller?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

They don't run as small as most of Bella's other shirts. I have customers who normally order large with Bella and they wear a small in the 1080.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

LAT has a great ribbed Tank, I use them all of the time... they run a bit larger than the Bella


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

gabenick2 said:


> Which tanks are you using for rhinestones? I have heard to stay away from ribbed but most of them are ribbed. I have an order for navy blue tanks but am having a hard time finding them....any suggestions?


LAT Sportswear has a great tank that works well with rhinestones. And sizing is for normal people.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

Krystle1981 TSF sportswear has a Warehouse in Arlington so you would be a one day ship for sure. They were across from us at the NBM show in Dallas and I know they had Next Level because that is what we recommend for our transfers. Sorry don't have a name for you.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a customer that needs a large baby blue shirt, I usually use Next Level for the crew shirts (6610). I found baby blue in Bella, styles 1001 and 6004 do these Bella styles run small compared to the NL?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The Bella 6004 is closer to the 6610 but it's actually more like the Next Level 3300.
The Bella 1001 is WAY thicker than the above shirts. It's probably my least favorite shirt. 

Actually Next Level 3300 comes in a baby blue color also called Cancun. 

And ACTUALLY, when I have a customer who wants the same fit as the 6610 but wants a color other than black, I always use the Next Level 3900. It also comes in Cancun. The thickness is the same as the 6610 whereas the 3300 and the Bella 6004 are thinner.

I hope I'm not confusing you! I've just tested the heck out of all of the above shirts!


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Stephanie, I appreciate all the info. I have a headache from comparing charts trying to find the same fit and the perfect color.
I did see the cancun color but it looked more on the aqua side than light blue, have you ordered this color before?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

i have started to run into problems with the sizing issue with bell 1080 SO NOW I AM JUST STARTING TO TELL THEM THEY RUN SMALL BUT i hate that because they start to get skeptical if the shirt is gonna fit or not and they are paying good money so i would like to find a good shirt with correct sizing i just got a account with bodek and am going to try the Next level shirts and see how the stack up


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> i have started to run into problems with the sizing issue with bell 1080 SO NOW I AM JUST STARTING TO TELL THEM THEY RUN SMALL BUT i hate that because they start to get skeptical if the shirt is gonna fit or not and they are paying good money so i would like to find a good shirt with correct sizing i just got a account with bodek and am going to try the Next level shirts and see how the stack up



You're going to discover that every brand follows their own rules as far as sizing goes.

Next Level shirts have the same fit as regular Bella shirts. The Bella 1080 runs bigger than the Next Level tanks. 

You can check out their specs on the Bodek website under each style. I use those specs to compare styles of different shirts.

The best thing you can do to prevent customers ordering the wrong size is to stock every size of a few different styles so you can show your customers and they can decide based on the actual shirt rather than what size they think they are.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> You're going to discover that every brand follows their own rules as far as sizing goes.
> 
> Next Level shirts have the same fit as regular Bella shirts. The Bella 1080 runs bigger than the Next Level tanks.
> 
> ...



Thanks that's a good idea I'm gonna have to do that.


----------



## jrcshirtsnmore (Jul 10, 2011)

Gildan 2000 and Gildan 2000L for ladies


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Wow, Bella 8701 is expensive! I like the look and length but almost $10 for the shirt is high... 

Anyone use these?
Gildan G64VL Ladies&apos; 4.5 oz. SoftStyle Junior Fit V-Neck T-Shirt from Gildan All - JiffyShirts.com

I also liked these:
LAT 3616 Women&apos;s Ringspun Longer Length T-Shirt from T-Shirts Short Sleeve - JiffyShirts.com

and the user reviews are great on this (and the shops run by MEN around here use these a lot)
Anvil 978 Women&apos;s Heavyweight Cotton T-Shirt from T-Shirts Short Sleeve - JiffyShirts.com

I have heard that Anvil are similar to Bella.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Another look I LOVE --- but can you bling this? This is very flattering for women with a larger bust area...
BODEK AND RHODES


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

bek416 said:


> Wow, Bella 8701 is expensive! I like the look and length but almost $10 for the shirt is high...
> 
> 
> I have heard that Anvil are similar to Bella.


I have not found that to be the case at all. I'm not a fan of Anvil. Their shirts are too rough feeling for me.

Yes, the 8701 is pricier than an Anvil shirt, but not everyone can wear the 8701. You have to have a fairly small waist because the spandex hugs every curve. I weigh 107lbs and I wear a large because I don't like it to be too tight.

The vast majority of my customers like the Bella Missy line and Next Level's 6610 and 6210. If someone wants a 100% cotton unisex shirt, I'll sometimes use the Gildan Softstyle shirt.

I usually also give price options. So if they want to pay $XX, then they get a less expensive shirt. If they want the 8701, I let them know that there is an upcharge. 

That said, I think Jiffy Shirts is a retail supplier. I know it says wholesale, but anyone can purchase just one shirt so I don't really consider it wholesale. If you want to pay less, you will need to get a wholesale account with suppliers like Bodek And Rhodes, Welcome to Broder, SanMar, TSC Apparel, and so on. There are a whole slew of wholesale suppliers listed to the left under the Preferred Vendors Directory.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> I have not found that to be the case at all. I'm not a fan of Anvil. Their shirts are too rough feeling for me.
> 
> Yes, the 8701 is pricier than an Anvil shirt, but not everyone can wear the 8701. You have to have a fairly small waist because the spandex hugs every curve. I weigh 107lbs and I wear a large because I don't like it to be too tight.
> 
> ...


*taking notes*
Thanks! I did create an account with B&R and their prices are a lot better - and I just ordered with jiffy yesterday 

I'm in Missouri, any idea what shipping time is?


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

There is no Next Level 6210 ---maybe 6710?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

bek416 said:


> There is no Next Level 6210 ---maybe 6710?


No, there is a 6210. It's the men's version of the 6610. I call them juniors and adults instead of ladies' and men's.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh, sorry... I forgot to answer your question about shipping time.

There are several distribution centers around the country for Bodek. You would have to go to their website and click on the one closest to you. There should be a map showing how many days it takes to deliver to your area. 

I'm spoiled because there are both a Bodek and a Broder DC here in Fresno so if I want to pick up same day, I can. I just had some stuff shipped the other day though so I didn't have to drive the 20 minutes down there.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> Oh, sorry... I forgot to answer your question about shipping time.
> 
> There are several distribution centers around the country for Bodek. You would have to go to their website and click on the one closest to you. There should be a map showing how many days it takes to deliver to your area.
> 
> I'm spoiled because there are both a Bodek and a Broder DC here in Fresno so if I want to pick up same day, I can. I just had some stuff shipped the other day though so I didn't have to drive the 20 minutes down there.


Haha, yeah that's nice. Freight looks to be rather high for an order under $150. I guess I will have to plan.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> I have not found that to be the case at all. I'm not a fan of Anvil. Their shirts are too rough feeling for me.
> 
> Yes, the 8701 is pricier than an Anvil shirt, but not everyone can wear the 8701. You have to have a fairly small waist because the spandex hugs every curve. I weigh 107lbs and I wear a large because I don't like it to be too tight.
> 
> ...


Stephanie, 

I just got my order in - and I have to disagree with you on Anvil. INCREDIBLY comfortable tshirts.. softness can be improved on with fabric softener when washed. We have different body types, that might be why I like the cut - it's loose but not boxy, it will go over well here. I'm going to try the Next Level shirts you recommended also, but I had to respond about Anvil!


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> No, there is a 6210. It's the men's version of the 6610. I call them juniors and adults instead of ladies' and men's.


On the 6210, do you use that as the "adults" sizing and the 6610 as "juniors" ?
I'm writing up descriptions of the shirts I will keep on hand.... 

thanks!


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

I was using Gildan 2000s, but am about to upgrade to American Apparel Fine Jerseys or the Tri-Blend, trying to see the difference.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> The Bella 6004 is closer to the 6610 but it's actually more like the Next Level 3300.
> The Bella 1001 is WAY thicker than the above shirts. It's probably my least favorite shirt.
> 
> Actually Next Level 3300 comes in a baby blue color also called Cancun.
> ...


I ordered the Bella 6004 and the Bella 1080. The Bella 6004 is thinner and is similar to the fit of the NL, the 6004 was a little wider on the bottom half of the shirt. I did like the 6004 and would order it again, I pressed the design and delivered it to my customer today and was very happy with it. 

The 1080, in my opinion looked smaller than a regular L. I would order one size up in these tanks.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

What about the Bella1001? That's got the super cute little cap sleeves....has anyone used that one?


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

bek416 said:


> Another look I LOVE --- but can you bling this? This is very flattering for women with a larger bust area...
> BODEK AND RHODES


I have ordered these shirts, they are VERY low cut! I am busty and I do not like this shirt on me, I would have to wear an undershirt.

I found that the high school girls are the ones that ordered this style. I make sure to let the parents know that they are low cut, I warn them..lol


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

bek416 said:


> What about the Bella1001? That's got the super cute little cap sleeves....has anyone used that one?



I was going to order them, however I read that these run almost 2 sizes smaller and run thick. When I was looking at different styles, this one appeared shorter in length.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The 1001 is super thick at 5.8oz compared to the thinner materials. Even then 6610 is only 4.3oz. (If I remember correctly.)

Plus the banding around the cap sleeve is uncomfortable even for someone with little arms like me. The 1001 is my least favorite shirt from Bella. Also, as mentioned above, they run really short.

Regarding the Anvil... What model did you get? I'll have to look at the price point compared to the Next Level and Bella. Whenever I've gone through the Bodek and Broder booths at ISS Shows, I look at all of the shirts and I've never been impressed by Anvil. Maybe it's a new model?

Oh, and be careful with liquid fabric softener. It puts a coating of chemicals on the fibers of your shirt. I would think there would be a chance of the stones falling off easier.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Anvil 978 -- it's a little thin and it's not as "soft" as some of the other materials, but for the price point and the fit, it's great. It had over 400 excellent reviews as the "favorite" shirt. Thanks for the tip on fabric softener, I did consider that when I posted but I think all tshirts definitely soften up after washing, even without softener. 

You must be very picky about your clothing, the ribbing on the cap sleeve of the Bella is very comfortable for me. The shirt is much thicker which means it stretches a LOT.... I would imagine you might need to stretch it before pressing a design because it might distort.

Now on to the more "trendy" types of shirts -- burn outs and such. B&R has them, but not many. I have seen some other rhinestoners post some REALLY cute apparel that I am sure runs a bit higher in price. Anyone know where to get these more "boutique" looking items?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I have found with the 1001 that when it stretches out, it doesn't go back into place. Meaning it gets stretched out easily. Plus the blacks are more of a charcoal grey. They may have fixed that since I last tried them about 18 months ago though. 

I think that the NL burnouts are just like the boutique brands. Maybe even better. 

You're right that I'm extremely sensitive to fabrics and fits. It's annoying but it serves well with customers though. Anyway, I don't like burnouts personally because the glue from the stones rubs against my skin and I don't like to layer. I guess I'm high maintenance when it comes to my clothes.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

DivineBling said:


> I have found with the 1001 that when it stretches out, it doesn't go back into place. Meaning it gets stretched out easily. Plus the blacks are more of a charcoal grey. They may have fixed that since I last tried them about 18 months ago though.
> 
> I think that the NL burnouts are just like the boutique brands. Maybe even better.
> 
> You're right that I'm extremely sensitive to fabrics and fits. It's annoying but it serves well with customers though. Anyway, I don't like burnouts personally because the glue from the stones rubs against my skin and I don't like to layer. I guess I'm high maintenance when it comes to my clothes.


LOL! You sure are! Layering is a must with burnouts - a little cami underneath looks great and you can hardly tell you have it on, but I DO understand not wanting to because the shirt doesn't "glide" over the cami, it usually moves WITH it, which causes bunching......now THAT irritates me. BUT, the burnouts are popular here so I will have to have a source.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

https://www.broderbros.com/cgi-bin/online/webshr/prod-detail.w?sr=6004&currentColor=

Why can't that woman stand up straight? What the heck. I can't see the shirt with her "I'm trying to be coy and sexy" look.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Same Bella shirt but this model is self conscious of her giant hands.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I do like the crew burnouts (NL), I feel that the NL burnout are good quality. I do not like to wear anything that is see through nor do I care to wear a cami underneath anything, especially when its always over 100 degrees here. I am able to wear the black burnout without wearing anything underneath (cami) and it is not see through.

I have also compared the NL burnouts to department store burnouts and in my opinion they do not compare. The department store shirt was in the sports section with the local university logo, it was loose and appeared to be stretched out and did not hold its shape well and was see through and much thinner.

Burnouts are not for everyone, they do run one size smaller and the glue can be an issue. I have washed and toss it in the dryer many times and have not had any problem.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Hegemone said:


> Same Bella shirt but this model is self conscious of her giant hands.


LMAO..................................


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

I just tried to open an account with Bodek and Rhodes, who asked what kind of decorating I do, and they turned me down saying that they only work with screen printers and embroiderers. WTH??


----------



## threeplusme (May 5, 2012)

We sell mostly women's and we are 100% Bella at this point. They are about $4 over the Gildan version of the same shirt, but the feel and quality of the shirt is bringing our customers back for more.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I am hoping someone can help me out.. I have a big order I have to fill and I showed them the sample of the shirts prior to them placing the order. I got a few women that want the Next Level 3200 style but in women sizes. NL does not have the loose fit V-neck, I have some M-2X in women sizes and they requested that I convert the N3200 to fit them!!
I also have one order that is a light blue... any suggestions? 

I have used the 3200 M for 2X in women but not sure about the M sizes.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you tried the Bella 6405?


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Have you tried the Bella 6405?


I was looking at those but have never ordered them before, do they run true to size?

Any suggestions for the same style/fit but in light blue?

Thanks Stephanie, you really seem to know your shirts


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

They run one size smaller than unisex/men's shirts. So if someone typically wears a medium Gildan or Anvil, then they will wear a large in the Bella Missy line. I have been using them a ton lately. 

Not sure about light blue though.


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

I am just learning shirts too, I'm making this thread a favorite because my LORD I'M OVERWHELMED with all the shirt options... I need some good stand by shirts for the following body types:

Normal, healthy weight woman who is not inhibited about her figure. Likes a slim fitting shirt.

Average woman who wants a looser fit shirt...

Curvier woman who may have a little tummy or wears her pants too tight and needs to hide a spare tire (LOL you know you've seen these types!)

Busty woman who wants a looser fit but not necessarily a man's shirt...

Heavier set woman including the 2 & 3x crowd. I would like options for these women in both men and women's styles.

Also, the best hoodie option - all of my Facebook fans say they want men's cut hoodies but I'd like a feminine option too..

Suggestions?

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

See my suggestions in green.

Normal, healthy weight woman who is not inhibited about her figure. Likes a slim fitting shirt.
Bella 8701
Next Level 3900
Next Level 6610

Average woman who wants a looser fit shirt...
Bella Missy line - 6400, 6405, 6425, 6450

Curvier woman who may have a little tummy or wears her pants too tight and needs to hide a spare tire (LOL you know you've seen these types!)
Bella Missy line - 6400, 6405, 6425, 6450

Busty woman who wants a looser fit but not necessarily a man's shirt...
Bella Missy line - 6400, 6405, 6425, 6450

Heavier set woman including the 2 & 3x crowd. I would like options for these women in both men and women's styles.
Gildan 64000
Gildan 64V00

Also, the best hoodie option - all of my Facebook fans say they want men's cut hoodies but I'd like a feminine option too..
Bella 7001


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

I have been using NL as my main shirt and my customers love them. 

For the 2-3x women I have been using the NL 3200 in mens. I found that women who used a 2x wore a M in mens 3200. The cut is nice and it does not have the boxy look. 

I need to figure out if a S in 3200 would fit a womens L, if it does then I am golden..lol

I just looked at the charts of the NL 3200 (men) compare to Bella 6405.
Bella 
S- chest 33 1/2 
M- chest 37 
L- 41 
XL- 44 1/2 
XXL- 49 

NL 3200
s-38
M-41
L-44
XL-48
XXL 52


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

gabenick2 said:


> I have been using NL as my main shirt and my customers love them.
> 
> For the 2-3x women I have been using the NL 3200 in mens. I found that women who used a 2x wore a M in mens 3200. The cut is nice and it does not have the boxy look.
> 
> ...


Yes, but the length is usually a lot longer in the men's. That's why I like the Bella Missy line... they're nice and long, but not as long as the men's shirts. Plus they have a nice, feminine shape to them.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

DivineBling said:


> Yes, but the length is usually a lot longer in the men's. That's why I like the Bella Missy line... they're nice and long, but not as long as the men's shirts. Plus they have a nice, feminine shape to them.



Minor details

I will try the Bella Missy, perhaps the gildan soft style will have the light blue. Do the Gildan wash and keep their shape well?


----------



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

gabenick2 said:


> Minor details
> 
> I will try the Bella Missy, perhaps the gildan soft style will have the light blue. Do the Gildan wash and keep their shape well?


The feminine cut is a must for a lot of women, not a minor detail! It is what is currently standing me apart from the men-owned and run apparel shops around here... then we have the plus crowd, they don't care what the cut is as long as it fits and covers their butts!

Sent wirelessly VIA Tapatalk.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

bek416 said:


> The feminine cut is a must for a lot of women, not a minor detail!


I was just kidding about "minor detail", my customers all want shape to their shirts.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I just received samples of SanMar's new District Made line. District Threads is their junior line. District Made is a missy line. Nice fit, larger than District Threads but definitely fitted style. And, you will need to order up at least one size.


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> I just received samples of SanMar's new District Made line. District Threads is their junior line. District Made is a missy line. Nice fit, larger than District Threads but definitely fitted style. And, you will need to order up at least one size.


I have yet to order District Threads, maybe I should order a sample to test. Do they hold their shape and wash well?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

gabenick2 said:


> I have yet to order District Threads, maybe I should order a sample to test. Do they hold their shape and wash well?


I think they hold up well. Be sure to order District Threads and District Made so you can compare the fit.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Does any one use AS TEES? How do they fare in size and quality?


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

I have been using Next Level's 3900 more and more. You can see it here at Bodek and Rhodes:

https://www.bodekandrhodes.com/96live/statichtml/brands.htmlhttp://www.bodekandrhodes.com/cgi-b...s=no&target=main&sponsor=000001&nocache=81680


----------



## gabenick2 (Nov 23, 2010)

So I went ahead and ordered the Bella tanks and I loved them! I also ordered the regular 2 rib tank for a color that I could not get in the the Bella and I was not too happy with how the design pressed on it.

The customers were happy with the quality and moms were asking were I had purchased them because they like the thickness and the straps were wide enough to cover straps.

I like to order from BR because shipping is one day, however they do not offer all the colors available. I found S&S to have almost all the colors in these tanks, the downfall is that is was 4 days shipping time.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For womens shirts mostly District Threads and some LAT and AA. For mens, mostly Gildan.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

gabenick2 said:


> So I went ahead and ordered the Bella tanks and I loved them! I also ordered the regular 2 rib tank for a color that I could not get in the the Bella and I was not too happy with how the design pressed on it.
> 
> The customers were happy with the quality and moms were asking were I had purchased them because they like the thickness and the straps were wide enough to cover straps.
> 
> I like to order from BR because shipping is one day, however they do not offer all the colors available. I found S&S to have almost all the colors in these tanks, the downfall is that is was 4 days shipping time.


I have also purchased the Bella 1x1 rib tanks and I am very pleased with the way they look and fit.


----------



## TeesbyT (Mar 18, 2012)

Stephanie you are the absolute best!!! I was just about to lose it when I found this thread. Thank you for your willingness. 

Can you tell me about a v-neck choice? Also what do you think about the Bella 1003. I am looking for a scoop neck. While I have you, what about 6000 and I think someone mention that the 1001 does not do well under the heat press.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

TeesbyT said:


> Stephanie you are the absolute best!!! I was just about to lose it when I found this thread. Thank you for your willingness.
> 
> Can you tell me about a v-neck choice? Also what do you think about the Bella 1003. I am looking for a scoop neck. While I have you, what about 6000 and I think someone mention that the 1001 does not do well under the heat press.


You're so sweet! 

I'm not a fan of any of the Bella 1000 line. (1001, 1002, 1003)
It's very thick, has a tight cap sleeve, stretches out without regaining its shape, and fades easily. 

The weight I try to stick with is around 4.2oz with any brand/style because they're soft, nice thickness but not too thick or too thin, and that weight presses well. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I use the Bella 6000 a lot -- probably the shirt I use the most. But I'm really not that happy with the quality of Bella. I've had a customer who orders regularly ask what other style I carry, because their Black Bellas were turning gray. I had another who said the hem ripped out. And of the ones I have in stock right now, there is a good 2" difference in the length of several of them that are the same size. 

At the ISS Show, I saw a brand new LA T Ladies' cut t-shirt that is a brand new style for them. I'm going to order one to try out. It looked like a Bella. I've been very happy with the quality of the LA T shirts I've used. I use their 3580 for my customers who want a "classic" fit rather than the fitted Bella style. Everyone who orders those has had great feedback and loves the shirts.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

leapoffaith said:


> I use the Bella 6000 a lot -- probably the shirt I use the most. But I'm really not that happy with the quality of Bella. I've had a customer who orders regularly ask what other style I carry, because their Black Bellas were turning gray. I had another who said the hem ripped out. And of the ones I have in stock right now, there is a good 2" difference in the length of several of them that are the same size.
> 
> At the ISS Show, I saw a brand new LA T Ladies' cut t-shirt that is a brand new style for them. I'm going to order one to try out. It looked like a Bella. I've been very happy with the quality of the LA T shirts I've used. I use their 3580 for my customers who want a "classic" fit rather than the fitted Bella style. Everyone who orders those has had great feedback and loves the shirts.


What's the style number for the New LAT t-shirt? 

I ordered the New Gildan 500L for ladies and although it is not one of the softest shirts the fit is very nice. It's a spin off of the classic tee but with a more fitted look and has a feminine style sleeve . It's also very true to size for a fitted tee, so no having to tell your customer to order a size or two larger because they run small.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

The Bella 6000 is not ringspun cotton as far as I know and it does fade and wrinkle badly. The Bella Missy line is a really great quality line. 

I saw the new LAT shirts but one of the things my customers like about the Bella Missy is the longer sleeves and the women's fit. It seems like even the new LAT ladies' cut is straight up and down and more narrow than Bella Missy.


----------

